# Astro Meteoroligical Winter Forecast



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Copyright Theodore White
Snow-Day.org Astro Meteorologist Forecaster



> **THEO'S SEASONAL OUTLOOK FOR AUTUMN 2008 & WINTER 2008/2009**
> Expect Fall and Winter 2009 To Arrive Early This Year
> 
> Welcome back to all those returning from summer vacation!
> ...


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

Snow Day;588120 said:


> Copyright Theodore White
> Snow-Day.org Astro Meteorologist Forecaster


WOW WAIT TILL TIM SEES THIS!!!!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, Theo, Contacted me to be a Forecast at Snow Day. I hope you enjoy his forecast


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

How do you join snow day.......


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Um, there isnt a Join Feature for the website. But you can sign up for the Newsletter on the front page


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

very informative article. cant wait to see what happens. a few of the valleys in CT already had a light frost. thats scary.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep, soon we will have a "Ask Theo" Chat or something in the chat room.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah i have to agree with this, it has been very cool over here and August wasnt that bad either.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been telling you guys its coming, get the plows ready i95 guys. Fyi i called a snowstorm on Dec 20th...im really feeling this one!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;588209 said:


> I have been telling you guys its coming, get the plows ready i95 guys. Fyi i called a snowstorm on Dec 20th...im really feeling this one!


So on Dec.19th you'll be taking a little blue pill just to be sure.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;588217 said:


> So on Dec.19th you'll be taking a little blue pill just to be sure.


No just getting my stuff ready, and calling you to see if you want to plow along side of me! :waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;588249 said:


> No just getting my stuff ready, and calling you to see if you want to plow along side of me! :waving:


You can't keep up with me,that's why you need the blue pill!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;588253 said:


> You can't keep up with me,that's why you need the blue pill!


Well you have motivation to be out of the house!:waving:


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Sun Spots have been the lowest ever since the Little Ice Age period


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Snow Day;588283 said:


> Sun Spots have been the lowest ever since the Little Ice Age period


Your just a bundle of joy. If I send you a c note can you make it nice and warm for my area?


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

No can do


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;588302 said:


> Your just a bundle of joy. If I send you a c note can you make it nice and warm for my area?


This guy is just grumpy because he has all seasonals, but deep down in his little heart i feel he loves snow. He cant wait to get back out there and make the vids.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, he loves snow just not admitting it


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Snow Day;588283 said:


> Sun Spots have been the lowest ever since the Little Ice Age period


grandview's already collecting nuts


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

hahaha, nice one Dave, Our government is so ****ed up. They tell us this Global Warming stuff is going to happen and its not, plus they wanted to create a tax on it to raise money for research towards it. Its all bs and they just want us to give them more money.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Enzo;588663 said:


> hahaha, nice one Dave, Our government is so ****ed up. They tell us this Global Warming stuff is going to happen and its not, plus they wanted to create a tax on it to raise money for research towards it. Its all bs and they just want us to give them more money.


You sound angry Enzo, please dont take out ur pocket knife!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Expect some really chilly conditions to spread into the US sometime in October


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Snow Day;589504 said:


> Expect some really chilly conditions to spread into the US sometime in October


Thats a wide range .... 31 days to be exact lol. just busting on you, every blog and/or weather related articles i read all point towards a very cold fall


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;589599 said:


> Thats a wide range .... 31 days to be exact lol. just busting on you, every blog and/or weather related articles i read all point towards a very cold fall


Lol.......look for the first week of october to be very chilly!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Well....i will post a detailed post on how just Theo makes these Long range forecast using Planet Alignments and positions over earth


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't like frost on my pumpkin !:realmad:


or
Cold Turkey


or 

White Christmas


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;589605 said:


> I don't like frost on my pumpkin !:realmad:


I love frost on my pumpkins!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;589605 said:


> I don't like frost on my pumpkin !:realmad:
> 
> or
> Cold Turkey
> ...


BAH HUMBUG! you old fart


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Gv is the snow grinch


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

hahahaha. That is too funny.


----------



## AstroMet (Sep 27, 2008)

*Hi Craig!*



Snow Day;589604 said:


> Well....i will post a detailed post on how just Theo makes these Long range forecast using Planet Alignments and positions over earth


Hi there Snowday. I think I will add to that when I've got a little time, ok?

Theo


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Alright! Theo, Snow Days Forecaster is here! Welcome him!

(PS: This is Craig if you havent figured it out,  )


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey Theo & Craig. hope you guys know what your getting into, there are some unforgiving people on here lol. with that said, everything ive read from other forecasters tend to be on the same page....so whens the 1st snow for CT going to be?


----------



## AstroMet (Sep 27, 2008)

Snow Day;591897 said:


> Alright! Theo, Snow Days Forecaster is here! Welcome him!
> 
> (PS: This is Craig if you havent figured it out,  )


Thanks for the welcome Craig!


----------



## AstroMet (Sep 27, 2008)

06HD BOSS;591901 said:


> Hey Theo & Craig. hope you guys know what your getting into, there are some unforgiving people on here lol. with that said, everything ive read from other forecasters tend to be on the same page....so whens the 1st snow for CT going to be?


I forecast for lots of companies, both private and public, and have been around a bit so I'm used to how some people are when it comes to the weather. I stay on focus with my forecasts and do work months (and years) in advance, so I'm not at all rattled by some who sometimes have a short-term view of the weather.

As for the first snow for CT ~ look to the first 14 days of December when winter will already have arrived for the Northeastern U.S.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

When will First snow in Ohio be?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Never Ron, since I got new tires and a new blade, LMAOxysport JK


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Maybe for you!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

That is fine. I can find 1,000,000 other things to do if it dont snow. And I will still be making some loot


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea Like helping me plow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll donate all my snow to you guys in Ohio!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks GV, will you also send a Caes of FF for each foot of snow


----------

